# If meter goes slower...are you paying less?



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

:wallbash::thumbdown::yawn::ban::bangin:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter slower*



william1978 said:


> :wallbash::thumbdown::yawn::ban::bangin:


So you have nothing informational to add...That is okay.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> So you have nothing informational to add...That is okay.


 Yea, Go away.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

*RESIDENTIAL CUSTOMERS ARE NOT PENALIZED FOR POOR POWER FACTOR!!!!*

Get it?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> *RESIDENTIAL CUSTOMERS ARE NOT PENALIZED FOR POOR POWER FACTOR!!!!*
> 
> Get it?


 One would think an educated union man would know that huh.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter slower*



mattsilkwood said:


> One would think an educated union man would know that huh.


Matt, Matt, Matt, you should know me . I am not scared of BIG words. Why are you ragging on me? All you have to do is ignore the thread...unless, you are interested.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

*getting old*



RIVETER said:


> Do you believe, or not , that if your electric meter goes slower,at times, than at other times, you are paying LESS money, at the times the meter is SLOWER?


 
Hey Riveter, I have been lurking around this forum for a while now. I am a small contractor who comes here for information on a regular basis. It seems to me that you have nothing better to do but add useless information on a regular basis. There are many people on this forum that would be better served by your usefull knowlege, especially the younger crowd whom we are trying to set an example as professionals in our industry.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter slower*



sparkyob said:


> Hey Riveter, I have been lurking around this forum for a while now. I am a small contractor who comes here for information on a regular basis. It seems to me that you have nothing better to do but add useless information on a regular basis. There are many people on this forum that would be better served by your usefull knowlege, especially the younger crowd whom we are trying to set an example as professionals in our industry.


And with your attitude you will remain a SMALL contractor.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't have it any other way. I make a very good living as well as my employees! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter slower*



sparkyob said:


> I wouldn't have it any other way. I make a very good living as well as my employees! :thumbsup:


To each his own...just don't mess with the BIG dogs unless you have information to DISPROVE.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> To each his own...just don't mess with the BIG dogs unless you have information to DISPROVE.


So are you a self proclaimed BIG DOG?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Big Dog*



sparkyob said:


> So are you a self proclaimed BIG DOG?


Just one...of many.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

And..... what's so special about a 'Big Dog'?

Are you somehow better than others?


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And..... what's so special about a 'Big Dog'?
> 
> Are you somehow better than others?


A Ledegend in his own mind!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

This guy is annoying.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> And with your attitude you will remain a SMALL contractor.


:thumbdown:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, you know what they say, the bigger the dog, the smaller the......


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> This guy is annoying.


You got that right! This is such an informative site. It just sucks that people like Riveter can't see the forest through the trees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter goes slower*



480sparky said:


> And..... what's so special about a 'Big Dog'?
> 
> Are you somehow better than others?


I honestly do not think that I am one of the BIG DOGS...but it did sound cool to say it.Why can't anyone say that if their meter goes slower, they may be saving money? Is there a paradigm to overcome?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe he's posting all these questions because he actually needs the answers.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Why can't anyone say that if their meter goes slower, they may be saving money?


Because the magic box energy saving devices don't make your meter turn slower.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I honestly do not think that I am one of the BIG DOGS...but it did sound cool to say it.Why can't anyone say that if their meter goes slower, they may be saving money? Is there a paradigm to overcome?


Point well taken. Maybe I was wrong for commenting negatively twoards your thread. It just seems to me that you post a lot of trivial stuff!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> .........Why can't anyone say that if their meter goes slower, they may be saving money? Is there a paradigm to overcome?


If my meter is turning, it costs me money. I cannot save money if my meter is turning.




RIVETER said:


> To each his own...just don't mess with the BIG dogs unless you have information to DISPROVE.





sparkyob said:


> So are you a self proclaimed BIG DOG?





RIVETER said:


> Just one...of many.


....................



RIVETER said:


> I honestly do not think that I am one of the BIG DOGS............


So, which is it?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter...slower*



cdnelectrician said:


> Maybe he's posting all these questions because he actually needs the answers.


Give me a break. I can understand your reluctance to testing it for yourself...but do not make assertions because you have not proven it for yourself. And, you could, If you would try.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Give me a break. I can understand your reluctance to testing it for yourself...but do not make assertions because you have not proven it for yourself. And, you could, If you would try.


I don't have to test it. If I have a 2400 watt heater that runs for 6 hours a day and I turn it off for 18 hours a day, the meter will spin slower for those 18 hours that the heater is off. So yes, I would be saving money.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Give me a break. I can understand your reluctance to testing it for yourself...but do not make assertions because you have not proven it for yourself. And, you could, If you would try.


All I need is some basic physics and common sense. I don't need to waste money on the device to prove that it doesn't work. But you appear to be relentless in drinking the koolaid that this thing actually works. :blink:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ugh im tired of hearing about this power saver thing...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Slower meter*



cdnelectrician said:


> I don't have to test it. If I have a 2400 watt heater that runs for 6 hours a day and I turn it off for 18 hours a day, the meter will spin slower for those 18 hours that the heater is off. So yes, I would be saving money.


You can't be serious...Are you an electrician?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

of course


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter slower*



cdnelectrician said:


> Maybe he's posting all these questions because he actually needs the answers.


You are the PERSON that I need to talk to.Do you know what the thread is about, or is it all mouth?>


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

It was a stupid question...you tell me what you are getting at? It doesn't matter how fast or slow the meter is spinning...the meter man isn't standing out on my porch watching the thing spin. I get a bill at the end of the month for what was used.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter slower-------*



sparkyob said:


> Point well taken. Maybe I was wrong for commenting negatively twoards your thread. It just seems to me that you post a lot of trivial stuff!


Not on purpose, I assure you. What do you deem trivial?


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Not on purpose, I assure you. What do you deem trivial?


You just seem to "Stir The Pot" quite a bit! Im not typically a person to strive for controversy, so lets just drop it. Have a nice day!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*If meter goes slower*



sparkyob said:


> You just seem to "Stir The Pot" quite a bit! Im not typically a person to strive for controversy, so lets just drop it. Have a nice day!


I really don't understand why so many people get so upset about this subject. Surely, one of you have decided that "I" will prove him wrong. JUST DO IT.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I really don't understand why so many people get so upset about this subject.



I don't think it is the subject as much as the annoying person asking about it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Give me a break. I can understand your reluctance to testing it for yourself...but do not make assertions because you have not proven it for yourself. And, you could, If you would try.


If math and physics do not prove that a power saver does not work you are a beyond help.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If the meter is turning, you are not saving any money. You are spending money. 

That is, unless you have figured out a way to make that meter turn _backwards_


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

OMG....another attempt at starting a KVAR THREAD??! I'd be laughing, but its not funny anymore...:no:

This thing is like a weed..you kill it in one spot, and it just pops up in another...

CLOSE THIS THREAD....Please!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


 Thats hilarious!!! Where is your co-pilot? Is he going to ride it down?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Arrrrrrrrrg


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Arrrrrrrrrg


Humor is great...I love it.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Humor is great...I love it.


I love humor too. Like today I got a emergency service call to go to a locals house, when I got there he was complaining that he had no power. So, I went to the pannel, every thing was good until I figured out that his power got turned off because he didnt pay his bill. So now, he gets $120 for a emergency service call fee + $50 for wakeing me up at 2 AM.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

*"If meter goes slower...are you paying less?"* 


If the world quits spinning, will my ass go flying?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If your meter slows down, and no one mentions it on MySpace, Twitter, Facebook or YouTube, does the meter exist?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> *"If meter goes slower...are you paying less?"*
> 
> 
> If the world quits spinning, will my ass go flying?


 Maybe....How much do you weigh?:whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter...slower*

Keep it up, you guys are the best. The way things are these days...humor is important.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> So now, he gets $120 for a emergency service call fee + $50 for wakeing me up at 2 AM.


That's it? at 2 am that's all you would charge him? Are you nuts?:blink:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

More importantly is what power company shuts you off at 2 in the morning.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter slower*



MF Dagger said:


> More importantly is what power company shuts you off at 2 in the morning.


I think that you are "on" to something...keep asking.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I think that you are "on" to something...keep asking.


Huh?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Huh?


I was just agreeing with you. They, most probably, would not shut someone off at that time of night.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> That's it? at 2 am that's all you would charge him? Are you nuts?:blink:


He is nuts,he is a second year apprentice that claims to now be a contractor.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> He is nuts,he is a second year apprentice that claims to now be a contractor.


I am not a contractor. He kept calling the phone service, and none of our electricans answered, So they called me. I normally wouldent of went, and the guy's electric wasent turned off at 2 am, but a couple of days earlier he was on vacation for week and his flight landed 12 AM called at 1 Am, got paged at 1:34 am, got there at 2 AM. So, I wanted to go back asleep so I didnt make a fuss about the price.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Riveter, 
How many of the boxes will it take to stop my meter from turning???


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Meter goes slower*



stars13bars2 said:


> Hey Riveter,
> How many of the boxes will it take to stop my meter from turning???


Yesterday, I had a conversation with the lead electrical supervisor at a six-flags operation. He said that he installed one on an older ride installation. Originally, the current draw was approximately 95 amps... and was reduced to about 40 amps with the device installed. Six Flags didn't believe him either. I am satisfied. Anyone who says that AMPS has nothing to do with power consumption went to the wrong school.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Yesterday, I had a conversation with the lead electrical supervisor at a six-flags operation. He said that he installed one on an older ride installation. Originally, the current draw was approximately 95 amps... and was reduced to about 40 amps with the device installed. Six Flags didn't believe him either. I am satisfied. Anyone who says that AMPS has nothing to do with power consumption went to the wrong school.


You are a great example of someone who see and reads things but does not comprehend them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

thekoolcody said:


> I love humor too. Like today I got a emergency service call to go to a locals house, when I got there he was complaining that he had no power. So, I went to the pannel, every thing was good until I figured out that his power got turned off because he didnt pay his bill. So now, he gets $120 for a emergency service call fee + $50 for wakeing me up at 2 AM.


 
They turned him off at 2 AM?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

LGLS is back.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


>


Yes it will. Enough is enough. I'll be the bad guy here.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

For the record, any more threads about power savers or the like will be closed and or trashed.


----------

